# Sobre la Mascara Antisoldante Verde ???



## MaMu (Jul 19, 2005)

Despues de tanto luchar con el Eagle para intentar utilizar solo una faz de la placa virgen, me rendi a utilizar las 2 caras de la placa, ahora bien, utilizare una placa virgen de fibra que son de las mas duraderas y resistentes, pero no se que proteccion darle a las pistas, ya que anteriormente usaba Flux pero nunca me han quedado de alta escuela. Que proteccion podria ponerle? Que otro baño acrilico hay? Como realizo una mascara anti soldante de forma casera?


----------



## Nacho (Jul 19, 2005)

Yo utilizo una solución de colofonia, que se prepara con piedritas de colofonia diluidas en un solvente para pinturas llamado thinner, no se si asi se llame en Argentina.

Cuando la solución se seca crea una película que parece una pasta y que además le da brillantes a la placa. Y otro datico: la colofonia sirve como pasta para soldar y le da acabado brillante a la soldadura.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 19, 2005)

Si aqui tambien se llama Thinner al disolvente de sintéticos, me llamo la atensión lo de la colofonia, yo solo pensaba que esa resina polimerizada servia como explosivo, aunque a veces viene en aceites. Aunque me gustaria saber como hacer un proceso similar a la mascara verde antisoldante.

Otra cosa, que me habia olvidado mensionar, y es que por el momento mi metodo de fabricacion de PCB es mediante las hojas termotransferibles, muy conocidas como las Press & Peel. He visto que la forma serigrafica crea prototipos de una calidad suprema, pero por el momento no he tenido tiempo de revisar el asunto y ponerme a armar bastidores y de conseguir los materiales. Tambien he probado con paneles fotosensibles, positivos y negativos, y a pesar de tener un acabado muy profesional sigo quedandome por el metodo de las hojas, quiza sea por la relacion calidad-precio que para lo que he implementado no se justifica, pese a que siempre es bueno conocer todos los metodos, mas cuando uno se forma con el glorioso Edding 250 indeleble (se acuerdan?), tambien llegue a ver algunos prototipos realizados con cnc muy discretos, pero de simple faz. Por el momento me arreglo haciendo las doble faz, pegando las hojas como un libro e introduciendo la placa doble faz como si fuera un señalador y presionando con 2 planchas de ambos lados (imaginense mis malabares ).


----------



## alec_eiffel (Jul 14, 2006)

esta pregunta puede parecer un poco estupida pero de todos modos ahi va, la mayoría, si no es que todos los circuitos impresos de cualquier aparato tienen una capa verde de algo como barniz, que es eso? y para que se le pone?, para protección?, por estética?, es necesario que la lleve?, se la puedo poner yo a mis circuitos impresos.
ojala alguien sepa, bueno gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 14, 2006)

Por lo que yo se, es para evitar que se oxiden las pistas y le da una buena apariencia 

Si se la puede poner a sus circuitos , no se como se llama pero en un post creo que de marcelo el dijo como se llamaba.

La verdad como me gusta mucho el colr negro, un día agarré un aeresol y pinté mi circuito  todo estuvo perfecto hasta que tuve que desoldar unas cosillas , jeje se hiso un batidillo 

Saludos


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jul 14, 2006)

creo que te refieres al contacflux sive para evitar la oxidacion en las pistas de cobre, ademas te queda  la plaqueta como barnizada, brillante.
tambien dice que durante el soldado disminuye la tension superficial del estaño y la temperatura de fusion evitando asi el deterioro de componentes y terminales
yo uso el contacflux de delta electroquimica


----------



## marfla (Jul 15, 2006)

Lo que lleva es una mezcla de thinner con colofonia que es una resina que viene en piedritas. Si quiere color se le agrega tintura vegetal del color deseado.


----------



## alec_eiffel (Jul 16, 2006)

muchas gracias por las respuestas, fueron bastante útiles,ahora voy a investigar como se usa y cuanto vale, porque la verdad lo que me interesaba era la apariencia que da a la placa


----------



## luchovl2 (Ago 15, 2007)

Hola, alguien sabe donde conseguir mascara antisoldante en buenos aires, argentina?. Leí por ahí que la venden en lugares donde venden productos para litografía, pero no se donde específicamente.
  Desde ya muchas gracias.
  Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 15, 2007)

Si lo venden,  estaría tambien yo interesado ,  si nos pueden pasar el dato.Gracias


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola cree este post, no se si esta bien aca puesto o no, pero les pregunto igual
He visto en varios lugar el anti solder, anti soldante o  fotoresist creo q tambien,
pero no se usarlo y busque con el buscador y no encontre nada, necesito su ayuda para saber
utilizarlo paso a paso, como se llaman los componentes a usar, etc..

Gracias, saludos


----------



## samu (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola a todos,


He estado buscando por el foro pero no he encontrado nada exactamente así. Hay muchas alusiones al Flux y la gente menciona barnices y recubrimientos pero nadie da información suficiente para acercarme a la tienda a comprar algo.

Tengo un problemilla de corrosión con las placas de circuito impreso que hago. Parte de la culpa es mía porque están funcionando en un ambiente húmedo pero creo que hay forma de solucionarlo. También me gustaría que protegiese la placa ante "copiones". 
En primer lugar, os cuento que las placas son caseras a partir de placas fotosensibles y con una sola cara. Los componentes están soldados sin flux. 

Entre las varias posibilidades que he estudiado, se encuentra la Resina Epoxy. Funciona genial pero tiene el problema de que es imposible la reparación de una placa. Aquí tengo una pregunta: ¿La resina que venden en las tiendas de pinturas y que es para suelos sirve?. Es que vivo muy lejos de una tienda de electrónica decente y no tengo forma de conseguirla. Pregunté una vez en una tienda de pinturas y me dijeron que tenían pero no se si es lo mismo. 

Creo que mejor que lo anterior, sería una pintura (o barniz) de protección para ambas caras de la placa. Por un lado, protegería las pistas y por el otro los componentes. Aquí, probé una pintura en spray normal y fue un fracaso. Resulta que la pintura normal es conductora de la electricidad. 
Las placas de los cacharros que desmonto, vienen con una pintura verde sobre las pistas y creo que eso es lo que ando buscando.  Por lo que he buscado, creo que el tipo de pintura es acrilica pero no tengo nada claro. Por cierto, me interesaría un tipo de pintura que fuese fácil de comprar en una tienda no especializada. 

Tambien existe la posibilidad de la silicona pero me parece mucho más sucia y complicada que una pintura en spray. 


Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 17, 2008)

lo verde es flux verde, busca el post de fogonazo qu ete explica como hacerlo, tenes la posibilidad de comprarlo liquido o en aerosol en la casa de electronica que usualmente frecuentas, el sistema anticopia que decis se hace como con una brea que no se que es, pero no te permitereparar asi no mas, entonces si queres que sea reparable cualquiera puede copiarla, con un poquitin de lija bien fina borra los numero de los transistores y circuitos integrados, si el circuito es complicado muy pocos sabran copiarlo, ademas de que cuando se dañe la placa solo vos sabras arreglarla. no uses pinturas comunes, son conductoras, usa solo los elementos que estan diseñados para tal fin. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 17, 2008)

la verdad no se de que tipo de marterial estas hablando, explicate un poco mas


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 17, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> la verdad no se de que tipo de marterial estas hablando, explicate un poco mas



es un material en la mayoria de los casos verde, ceo que se aplica con calor, se aplica en la parte de cobre de las placas, en los lugar que no queres que sin querer queden restos de estaño,
aca te adjunto una imagen con el antisolder aplicado (1ªfoto), y otro que sirve para poder aplicarlo, que no se como es(2ª foto)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 17, 2008)

aaaaaaah, nop, no lo conozco, lo unico de esas cosas verde que conozco es el flux verde


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 17, 2008)

que es eso? flux verde?y para que sirve?
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 17, 2008)

agarra mejor la soldadura y a la vez previene la oxidacion tanto de las pistas como de la soldadura, lo verde es solo el color en verdad es casi transparente, con un tono apenas amarillito


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 18, 2008)

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> es un material en la mayoria de los casos verde, ceo que se aplica con calor, se aplica en la parte de cobre de las placas, en los lugar que no queres que sin querer queden restos de estaño,
> aca te adjunto una imagen con el antisolder aplicado (1ªfoto), y otro que sirve para poder aplicarlo, que no se como es(2ª foto)


Eso es la "mascara epoxi" y se aplica por serigrafia. La 2da foto es la mascara para hacer la tela.
Para hacerlo vos, obviamente necesitas elementos de serigrafia.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 18, 2008)

Comúnmente se le llama barniz y es duro de roer, es una simple medida de proteccion para que no se oxiden las pistas, aunque para nosotros lo mas facil es estañar.

Tambien venden un aerosol de barniz transparente que se aplica una vez soldado todos los componentes, es como si la pintaras con barniz, actualmente esta en desuso por la dificultad que luego da en caso de reparacion para eliminar el barniz que impide reemplazar las piezas porque no fluye el estaño.


Un saludo


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 18, 2008)

gracias a todos, voy a ver q hago
saludos


----------



## samu (Nov 18, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta,

Ya había mirado ese post pero ahora lo he leido entero. 

Es verdad que el flux puede usarse para un recubrimiento de protección pero solo en ambientes secos. En ambientes muy húmedos se disuelve por hidrólisis. No me preguntes que es esto, pero lo he leido por ahí. Lo suyo, es utilizar una laca a base de resinas acrílicas como Plastik 70. 

Todo esto ya lo tengo bastante claro. Lo único que me queda por saber es que tipo de esmalte o pintura puedo comprar en una tienda de pinturas de una ciudad pequeña. La respuesta que busco es una del tipo "cualquier barniz acrílico" o "cualquier pintura hecha en taiwan por un nacido la cuarta luna del mes de la rata del año del dragón" o alguna información que me sirva para comprar un producto válido. Recuerda que quiero algo que me proteja las pistas y los componentes.

Creo que la brea a la que te refieres es resina epoxy, pero no me vale porque imposibilita la reparaciòn. Lo de lijar los componentes es lo primero que hago pero pensaba que cualquiera que sepa mucho de electrónica podría copiarlo. Ahora creo que no es tan fácil. 

Lo de que la pintura común es conductora lo he aprendido muy bien. Ya tuve que pasarme 2 horas con un cepillo de dientes y un bote de alcohol hasta que quité toda la pintura. 

Muchas gracias de nuevo, un saludo


----------



## Amaro (Mar 27, 2009)

con respecto al flux , encontre un tuto que decia que se mezcla isopropilico , tiner y colofonia para  hacer flux

y lo otro de la capa verde venden pinturas vegetales y se diluyen con tiner y luego al pcb?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

Amaro dijo:
			
		

> con respecto al flux , encontre un tuto que decia que se mezcla isopropilico , tiner y colofonia para  hacer flux....


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## Amaro (Mar 28, 2009)

aa ok gracias , probé con una resina que tengo y alcohol y disuelve pero la resina es media rojiza al fundirse creo que tengo que comprar colofonia 

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

La resina es medio rojiza, mas bien con vetas rojizas, al disolverse queda color "Pis" (Orín)


----------



## rogerca (Mar 31, 2009)

como estan colegas me gustaria me ayudaran en este problema. Estoy usando un operacional Ua741cn para diseñar un mezclador de audio pero cuando lo alimento en la pata 4 para meterle -vcc me genera corto y la verdad no se porque ya que en la pata 7 donde  va la +vcc no genera corto


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2009)

Hola Rogerca.

Con tan pocos datos no se puede adivinar mucho, sólo que quizá esté en corto el integrado.
Por otro lado, este post es sobre circuitos *impresos*, no sobre circuito *integrados*.

Saludos


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Dic 20, 2009)

Buen día a todos.
Tal como menciona el titulo queria saber como se podia pintar la placa para que no quede el color amarillento de la misma y despues de pintarla, pues hacer la mascara de componentes (por el metodo de seriegrafia de Fogonazo). 

En resumen les dejo lo que quiero hacer en una imagen, para que se entienda mejor.

http://img685.imageshack.us/i/mg226131.jpg/

De todas formas a ultimo momento he visto que la placa de doble faz (no se como se dice, pero tiene cobre en ambas partes), por lo que se puede decir que seria la mascara anti-soldante, pero en vez de color verde en negro.
ahora el caso, se puede pintar, sin que la placa sea de doble faz?, es decir que vuelvo a la pregunta de arriba de todo. 
y en caso que se haga de esa manera, deberia usar las (tintas o acrilicos, no me acuerdo exactamente ahora), que fogonazo habia descrito en su post.


Espero su respuesta gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2009)

DOOM_DOMINATOR dijo:


> .....De todas formas a ultimo momento he visto que la placa de doble faz (no se como se dice, pero tiene cobre en ambas partes), .....


Doble faz es correcto, pero el resto no te comprendo.


----------



## alexus (Dic 20, 2009)

quiere pintar las placas de circuito impreso fogo, como las placas madre de pc, que las hay rosadas, azules, negras...


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Gracias por sus respuestas y si, tal como dijo Alexus eso es lo que quiero hacer, pintar toda entera la parte de la mascara de componentes (contraria al cobre) de 1 mismo color, y luego si por medio del proceso tuyo fogonazo de la seriegrafia marcar los componentes y demas valores.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 20, 2009)

eso de los colores se llama mascara antisoldante las que son de los dos lados se las pinta de los dos lados lo unico que las placas doble faz primero pones la mascara y despues haces la serigrafia de los componentes


saludos.


----------



## alexus (Dic 20, 2009)

si es asi, en casas de electronica, venden aerosoles, de mascara antisoldante de color...

pense que eras mas complejo


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 20, 2009)

vienen de color azul-verde-rojo-transparente y otro mas


----------



## alexus (Dic 20, 2009)

violeta, rosado...


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 20, 2009)

Trans parente
Rojo
Verde 
Violeta o Negro


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Dic 20, 2009)

Buen día.
Muchas gracias muchachos por sus respuestas realmente me ayudaron mucho, supuestamente en esta semana tengo ir a buscar unos intergados a la casa de electronica asi que ya que estoy de paso voy y le pregunto por el aerosol. Pronto posteare los resultados dados por el mismo.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 20, 2009)

de que parte sos ?


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 9, 2010)

como se llama el liquido verde protector que le echan a los circuitos y cuanto cuesta?
o que otras cosas me recomendais para protejer los circuitos del oxido (lo de la resina de pino o lo que sea no me vale no soy capaz de encontrarla por ningun sitio)


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 9, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/ Hola , aca te paso un tema creado por fogonazo que explica como se fabrica .
Saludos


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 9, 2010)

tiene muy buena pinta pero no soy capaz de encontrar la resina.creen que con barniz para cuadros baldra.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2010)

Momento... 
Que "lo verde" es una máscara antisolder. 
Eso no es fácil de hacer en casa.

Es un esmalte que se aplica (generalmente por serigrafía) y protege el cobre mientras deja sólo islas en las que podrá pegarse el estaño. Claro, esas islas coincidirán con los puntos donde irán las soldaduras.

Si llegaras a pintar todo con algún barniz, deberías hacerlo después de haber terminado de soldar, y rezá por no tener que cambiar un componente porque es un dolor en las... herramientas: El estaño no se va a pegar al cobre mientras haya esmalte.
Definitivamente te recomiendo ir por la resina.

Saludos


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 9, 2010)

Uh ! lei mal ! estaba buscando la pintura verde ! pero hacele caso a cacho ! pensa que algun dia vas a tener que reparar y el tiempo que te puede llevar sacar la pintura de arriba de las soldaduras !
Saludos !


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 9, 2010)

o si no podes conseguirla en cualquier casa de elctronica venden flux


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 10, 2010)

gracias por las ideas pero el flux solo sirve para que el estaño se pege vien, no?  el que yo tengo de marca jbc solo dice que es para antes de soldar. la cera de vela valdria ? si le acercas un mechero se desace por eso supongo que a la hora de canbiar conponentes valdria.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 10, 2010)

si el flux debes ponerlo antes de soldar y una vez que terminaste de soldar le pones de nuevo y ya queda protegida la placa
no usaria cera de vela 

saludos.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 10, 2010)

probare poniendole flux gracias


----------



## jugodu (Ene 13, 2010)

Como en el momento no tengo la resina, ni ningún otro tipo de pintura especializada, podré pintar mi baquela con vinilo normal??


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 13, 2010)

No lo creo... no reune las propiedades adecuadas
y tal vez luego no puedas resoldar algo en caso de que fuera necesario

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ene 13, 2010)

Al menos leíste el tema del flux? Este proteje tus PCBs y le puedes añadir tintes para hacerlo verde.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 13, 2010)

no creo que el color importe, pero suele venir bien proteger nuestros PCB's contra la oxidación


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 13, 2010)

Con barniz se pueden proteger solo le tapas los puntos donde soldaste


----------



## javierbh007 (Ene 17, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Al menos leíste el tema del flux? Este proteje tus PCBs y le puedes añadir tintes para hacerlo verde.



Se que me meto donde no me llaman, pero yo me he leido el tema del flux y crei entender de que esa capa protectora protege los circuitos, pero que si los tocas o las agarras las placas, que se quita  se emborrona todo; o eso me parecio entender. A mi tambien me gustaria saber como hacer o donde conseguir la pintura esa verde, claro que se barata. Ya que tengo circuitos que no los tengo metidos en cajas porque estan en pruebas y las tengo para tod trote y si le echo el flux acabarian echos una guarreria, me gustaria algo permanente como la pintura. Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 17, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Al menos leíste el tema del flux? Este proteje tus PCBs y le puedes añadir tintes para hacerlo verde.



el unico flux que conosco es para soldar las plaquetas en fuente de estaño y oxida mas bien ,no proteje nada,las plaquetas ya me las entregan con esa pintura verde que se llama mascara,se rosia las placas con el flux luego se las precalienta y despues al estaño y listo quedan todos los componentes soldados asi de una ,bueno por ay algun retoque con soldador comun y listo,para estañar cables ay otro tipo de flux es mas fuerte que el de plaquetas.ni idea como las prepara el señor de las plaquetas pero entre las distintas tandas varia el color entre verde oscuro y mas claro ,le voy a preguntar ni vien lo vea y les cuento que me dijo


----------



## electrodan (Ene 17, 2010)

El flux que se hace con isopropílico y resina es líquido. Se le aplica a la placa y una vez que seca (unos pocos minutos) ya NO se oxida, NO pasa nada si lo tocás y no dificulta para nada la soldadura. Eso, por supuesto, si se hizo con las proporciones adecuadas.
Por lo menos esa es mi experiencia con el Flux casero de Fogonazo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2010)

bueno esto averigue la mascara antisoldante se ace con barniz de alta temperatura ,es barniz para trasformadores de color amarillo ,la lata de 4 litros tiene un costo de alrededor de 80 pesos argentinos ,tambien lleva 1 lata de solvente para barniz ,en solbente se tiñe de azul y se mezcla con el barniz y se obtiene el barniz de color verde.
lata de barniz para transformadores  4 litros =80 pesos argentinos
lata de solvente para el barniz 4 litros =80 pesos 
el color azul es azul de metileno =4 pesos los 100 gramos
el solvente y el barniz se consigue en casas que venden insumos para bobinadores de motores,transformadores ,etc. el barniz es secado al aire y seca en 10 minutos (en la lata tiene una sigla s10  (significa que seca en 10 minutos)el azul de metileno se consige en droguerias o en lugares de venta de insumo para los quimicos ,
primero ay que teñir el solvente (no me dijo la proporcion pero es cuestion de ir probando asta lograr el color deceado,luego se mescla los 4 litros de barniz con el solvente y listo
asi queda en color verde clarito ,pero con menos de solvente se tiene la mascara mas fuerte y  mas oscura ,
el color que variava entre tandas y tandas es porque el barniz que no usa se va evaporando el solvente y la pintura se pone oscura y si no ay solvente ,,,bueno se queda asi mas oscura nomas ,esto sirve segun el plaquetero tanto para vaquelitas(pertinax comun) y placas de fibra ,costo que ne lo contara ya que el plaquetero se pensaba que nosotros(por la fabrica donde travajo)estavamos pensando en acer nostros mismos nuestros circuitos impresos



electrodan dijo:


> El flux que se hace con isopropílico y resina es líquido. Se le aplica a la placa y una vez que seca (unos pocos minutos) ya NO se oxida, NO pasa nada si lo tocás y no dificulta para nada la soldadura. Eso, por supuesto, si se hizo con las proporciones adecuadas.
> Por lo menos esa es mi experiencia con el Flux casero de Fogonazo.



efectivamente es liquido el flux y no tenia ni idea como se fabrica,el que uso yo es brasilero y si se seca en pocos minutos,pero la verdad es que deja toda la placa oxidada deve ser mala la calidad o tendra algun otro quimico,el f3 es para los impresos y el f4 es para los cables ,boy a probar el flux casero y compararlo con el comercial que sale caro y si este funciona bien me estaria ahorrando unos buenos pesos .perdonen por las faltas ortograficas y espero no me esten retando por eso,saludos a todos


----------



## DanielU (Ene 19, 2010)

el azul de metileno tambien se puede conseguir en veterinarias, se usa para teñir el agua de las peceras, al menos eso me dijieron. Pero en verdad, 





> Se usa en acuacultura de peces tropicales para tratar las infecciones fúngicas. También puede ser efectivo para tratar peces infectados con el parásito protozoa


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protozoa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2010)

DanielU dijo:


> el azul de metileno tambien se puede conseguir en veterinarias, se usa para teñir el agua de las peceras, al menos eso me dijieron. Pero en verdad, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protozoa



pero ese que vos decis es preparado o sea esta diluido con agua y el que me mostro ami era en polvo ,no creo que sirva el las veterinarias



DanielU dijo:


> el azul de metileno tambien se puede conseguir en veterinarias, se usa para teñir el agua de las peceras, al menos eso me dijieron. Pero en verdad, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protozoa



pero ese que vos decis es preparado o sea esta diluido con agua y el que me mostro ami era en polvo ,no creo que sirva el las veterinarias,yo voy a probar con anilina azul y con ese que vos decis ,y comento los resultados mañana  ,tengo todo menos el azul para teñir,recien busque y si el que venden en las veterianrias esta diluido con agua destilada y que se usa aca es en polvo  aca esta http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azul_de_metileno


----------



## DANDY (Ene 20, 2010)

yo tambien tengo problemas similares para proteger mis tarjetas de la humedad, e visto algo similar a una silicona de color negro que recubre unas tarjetas protegiendolas completamente de la humedad, alguien sabe como se llaman? o como puedo conseguirlas?


----------



## DanielU (Ene 22, 2010)

No se si viene diluido, pero cuando tuve Quimica usamos el azul de metileno para teñir catafila de la cebolla y hacer visibles las celulas.

hay cientos de tipos de tintes, pero no recuerdo los nombres, cada una era especifica para cada celula. Habria que probar.

Hay motherboards que tienen recubrimientos negros, azules, Verdes en distintos tonos, marron (popó), rojo, violeta. Debe de ser posible realizar algun color.

Miren esta placa de sonido Esi Julia, en color blanco, muy monona.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 22, 2010)

DanielU dijo:


> No se si viene diluido, pero cuando tuve Quimica usamos el azul de metileno para teñir catafila de la cebolla y hacer visibles las celulas.
> 
> hay cientos de tipos de tintes, pero no recuerdo los nombres, cada una era especifica para cada celula. Habria que probar.
> 
> ...



si ay muchos tintes por ay tambien funciona un tinte que usan los carpinteros para teñir sus barniz


----------



## danfel (May 26, 2010)

en el caso estudiantil es tambien usado el esmalte o barniz de uñas lo cual nos da la opcion de proteger lo que queremos y es de igual similitud a la "pintura verde", ah y lo mas importante se consigue con facilidad. 
-------- buena suerte------


----------



## Electronec (May 26, 2010)

danfel dijo:
			
		

> en el caso estudiantil es tambien usado el esmalte o barniz de uñas lo  cual nos da la opcion de proteger lo que queremos y es de igual  similitud a la "pintura verde", ah y lo mas importante se consigue con  facilidad.
> -------- buena suerte------



Tienes alguna foto de como quedan?

Saludos.


----------



## danfel (Jun 8, 2010)

en cuanto tenga espacio para darles respuesta lo hare de hecho la unica recomendacion si van a experimentar es que tiene que quedar bien diluido no tan espeso...... les debo la img


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo una pequeña duda.
Yo me hago mis propias PCB, pero lo unico que les falta es el antisolder.
Navegando encontre esto:
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=1441.0
Despues de la pregunta, lo que dice el comentario #2
eso de mezclar alcohol medicinal con piedras de resina si funciona? lo puedo usar con el maro de serigrafia? como seca? puedo soldar y desoldar sin problemas?
GRACIAS SALUDOS!!!


----------



## penrico (Ago 2, 2010)

Amigo:

        Lo que dice en la respuesta #2, no es una máscara antisoldante. Es sólo una protección que solemos poner a los PCB para que no se oxide. Y, ayuda a que suelde mejor. Es un líquido semitransparente, que si querés limpiar la placa con alcohol te queda todo pegajozo. Si seguís viendo más abajo en el foro que hiciste mención, hay otras respuestas.


----------



## betodj (Ago 2, 2010)

Que tal amigo Mastodonte Man, a nivel industrial si se necesita poner una mascarilla antisoldante porque:
  Las placas ya isertadas(componentes) seran metidas en la linea de soldadura (flux)por olas (imaginate si no se pusiece la mascarilla antisoldante, habria muchos problemas de corto por soldaduras, y mucho desperdicio de estaño (costos)(solo se deposita estaño en islas, en perforaciones de throug hole y en ocaciones en las pistas a fin de reforzalas)  a demas las pistas quedan protegidas de la intemperie (no significa que este antisoldante sea antioxidante propiamante dicho)
(Nota: Si las pistas de cobre estan oxidadas y aplicas asi la mascarilla antisoldante, logicamente la pista se continuara degradando)
A nivel casero no es necesario aplicar el antisoldante, pero si aplicar alguna pelicula anticorrosiva para evitar la oxidacion del cobre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ...Yo me hago mis propias PCB, pero lo unico que les falta es el antisolder.
> Navegando encontre esto:
> http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=1441.0
> Despues de la pregunta, lo que dice el comentario #2
> ...


Si es mascara *"Anti-Soldante"* se supone que será para evitar que se adhiera el estaño de la soldadura.

Sobre el Flux: Alcohol + resina
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/
Imitación de la mascara anti-soldante
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 2, 2010)

Buen día.
Simplemente quiero agregar, que en algunos lugares arman las plaquetas con la respectiva mascara anti-soldante, silkscreen entre otras cosas (FULL), por supuesto esto quita la chance de que la placa sea casera, pero el precio es muy bueno $100, y hoy en día el flux comercial (el que se vende en cualquier casa de electronica), esta casi $90. Claro que aca fogonazo nos trae la chance de hacer el flux por nosotros mismos.

Saludos.


----------



## jejavi (Ago 27, 2010)

alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir antisolder para pcb en colombia?,llevo tiempo buscando por internet algun provedor y no lo encuentro,y tambien me gustaría saber su precio .


----------



## anderson torres (Ago 27, 2010)

Lo que le diga es mentira, pero me han dicho  que una pequeña cantidad aqui en bogota es oscilando en los 80000 pesos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 27, 2010)

¿Buscaste en nuestra lista de proveedores?

tabla_proveedores [Witronica]


----------



## jejavi (Ago 28, 2010)

gracias por las respuestas, estoy indagando en el link para ver si encuentro algo...

saludos.

sigo sin encontrar el producto...


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Oct 17, 2010)

yo tambien lo busque por toda la ciudad y lo unico parecido que encontre fue flux y una tinta verde que venden en la novena en un sitio llamado alvensa creo que costaba dosmil pesos y era un tarro del tamaño de una tempera  y le pregunte a la vendedora que como se usaba  y me dijo que tocaba disolver un poco en tinher y luego si hecharlo a  la placa


----------



## jaqs18 (Nov 3, 2010)

En Bogota lo puedes conseguir en microcircuitos http://www.pcbmicrocircuitos.com/html/produ_tintas.htm , hay por calor y por uv. he probado el de uv y seca muy bn con el sol incluso si hay poco sol. Hace como 3 meses pregunte y costaba como 145 000 (iva incluido el kilo), eso es un monton y alcanza para muchas................ boards


----------



## jejavi (Nov 4, 2010)

Bien, gracias llevaba tiempo buscandolo y no podia encontrarlo , gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## sjuan (Ene 27, 2011)

y que tal con azul de metileno y el flux casero? alguien lo puede hacer y nos cuenta (lo relizaria si consiguiera la colofonia)


----------



## sjuan (Feb 13, 2011)

jaqs18 dijo:


> En Bogota lo puedes conseguir en microcircuitos http://www.pcbmicrocircuitos.com/html/produ_tintas.htm , hay por calor y por uv. he probado el de uv y seca muy bn con el sol incluso si hay poco sol. Hace como 3 meses pregunte y costaba como *145 000* (iva incluido el* kilo*), eso es un monton y alcanza para muchas................ boards



 eso es muy caro, alguien ha probado con barniz dieletrico para transformadores y pintura vegetal, de pintar tal vez sirve pero mi pregunta es, si no se caera con el thiner pues si se cae y no podemos limpriar bien el pcb para eso usamos el flux de fogonazo (la resina se consigue muy facil por aca la utilizan los de los celulares)


----------



## jamesoro (Feb 23, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> eso es muy caro, alguien ha probado con barniz dieletrico para transformadores y pintura vegetal, de pintar tal vez sirve pero mi pregunta es, si no se caera con el thiner pues si se cae y no podemos limpriar bien el pcb para eso usamos el flux de fogonazo (la resina se consigue muy facil por aca la utilizan los de los celulares)



pues yo hice la prueba con barniz dieléctrico y no me fue bien, lo utilice en mis placas y al final deje de hacerlo porque se volvía una complique.

barniz dieléctrico y pintura vegetal pues no lo pensé, a ver si la otra semana que ya utilizo un método de aquí mismo para hacer mis pcd, pues utilizo esa combinación.


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 23, 2011)

Alguien me dijo (no lo probe) usando COLOFONIA con tintura vegetal y THINER se logra un buen acabado, intentalo, chauuuuu

PD: La colofonia y el THINER en mezcla si los he usado y funcionan bien a la hora de soldar, lo otro NO lo probe, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## zopilote (Feb 23, 2011)

En colombia (bucaramanga), existe una empresa electroindustriahb que comercializa los dry-films antisolder, esos bienen en cms o cortados en A4, y para los que usan serigrafia antisolder UV.
 A ver si me dan datos de donde lo consigo sin viajar a colombia.


----------



## elPediRnR (Jul 12, 2011)

> y que tal con azul de metileno y el flux casero? alguien lo puede hacer y nos cuenta (lo relizaria si consiguiera la colofonia)



jaja justo estaba leyendo el post y pensaba: y si hago el flux casero y le agrego azul de metileno? en un rato salgo aver si consigo, despues lo hago y te cuento...  saludos


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Me sorprenden los comentarios de elrey y javier, nunca me pasó que se oxidaran las pistas con el flux ni que quedara pegajoso, todo lo contrario. Es más en algunas placas que hago 100% SMD y van está en ambiente húmedos le doy 3 o 4 capas de frux sobre los componentes y hasta el día de hoy no han tenido problemas de oxidación o humedad.

Como comenté en el tema del frux yo me hice 4 frascos de flux casero y acada uno lo teñi de distintos colores con tinta indeleble, viene en frasquitos de plastico. Eso le da color a la placa y además ayuda a soldar que es una de las características del flux.

está bueno lo de la mascara antisoldante con barniz de alta temperatura y tinte, ya lo voy a probar este fin de semana 

Saludos


----------



## kakashi1500 (Jul 13, 2011)

Me gustaria saber cual es la mejor forma de proteger mis placas de pcb por que no es agradable ver como todos mis proyectos que me costaron mucho trabajo hacer, si saben cual realmente es el metodo  mas efectivo haganmelo saber por favor


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2011)

kakashi1500 dijo:


> Me gustaria saber cual es la mejor forma de proteger mis placas de pcb por que no es agradable ver como todos mis proyectos que me costaron mucho trabajo hacer, si saben cual realmente es el metodo  mas efectivo haganmelo saber por favor



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## kakashi1500 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo por tu solucion pero en unos comentarios dicen que no es muy efectivo si lo tocas por lo que no me convence del todo porque lo que yo busco es algo perdurable a pesar de que yo toque la placa si tienes otra recomendacion te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## danerleonardo (Jul 26, 2011)

jejavi dijo:


> alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir antisolder para pcb en colombia?,llevo tiempo buscando por internet algun provedor y no lo encuentro,y tambien me gustaría saber su precio .


aca lo consigues _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-18541727-antisolder-solder-mask-_JM_


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 26, 2011)

oigan en barranquilla no hay nadie que haga circuitos impresos necesito que me hagan uno es pequeno (10x10) pero solo una placa


----------



## electropro (Dic 18, 2011)

hola disculpe que me meta quiero aportar algo a lo dicho el liquido verde es una mascara antisoldante que la venden en las tiendas de electronica y sirve para solar por baño de estaño la funcion de la mascara es que el estaño no se suelde en las pistas sino en los pines donde se deve soldar el componente.igualmente quedan de primera si se les pone esa mascara quedarian mucho mas profecionales un saludo.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 17, 2012)

Dale un vistazo a este tuto:

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=25647.40


----------



## higuita (Sep 7, 2012)

amigo el antisolder se prepara facil en las tiendas de estampados venden los componentes es fotosensible. si no dan les voto el dato proximamente pues yo no me dedico a los impresos pero un amigo si.


----------



## jejavi (Sep 7, 2012)

higuita dijo:


> amigo el antisolder se prepara facil en las tiendas de estampados venden los componentes es fotosensible. si no dan les voto el dato proximamente pues yo no me dedico a los impresos pero un amigo si.



Sería excelente que la puedas compartir con nosotros.


----------



## higuita (Sep 7, 2012)

delo por hecho amigo dentro de unos dias posteo es que no estoy por esos lados y lo mio es diseñar y mando a fabricar donde un cole que utiliza todo esto y lo he visto prepararlo, es de calidad y no es pintura verde.


----------



## mendek (Sep 8, 2012)

Que tal foro, tengo una pequeña duda, lo que pasa es que a la hora de imprimir la mascara antisoldante en proteus el radio que cubre al pad es mayor que el pad en cuestión y a mi me gustaría que ambos radios sean iguales, espero haberme dado a entender desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2012)

No conozco el proteus pero todo eso se puede configurar, revisa las opciones del pad


----------



## higuita (Sep 11, 2012)

me dicen como les queda no se quita con thiner ni varsol.


----------

